# the sunset/sunrise thread



## bilgerat (Dec 9, 2006)

I enjoy seeing all the great sunset/sunrise photos posted on Woodys and it gave me an idea; lets all post our favorites and give a little info on the location;
heres one of my farorites;
Playa Flamingo resort on Playa Blanco, Costa Rica, 
Aug 16, 2006


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 9, 2006)

*1 more*

heres another, same location, just the next day!!!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 9, 2006)

Good ones!

Here is one with the sun just thinking about peeking around the corner as the fog burns off...

Cades Cove, Great Smoky Mountains National Park, Tennessee.  Nov. 26, 2006 at 0740 in the morning.

Nikon D70, Sigma 28-79 @ 36mm, f/9.0, 1/320th second, ISO 200, handheld.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 9, 2006)

i love the sunrise sunset pics. but man it is tough to choose !!! probably the one i shot tuesday morning is my favorite. it was shot here at the plant where i work.






this one was shot over the same field and was one of the first pics i got to take with my d50. i really like this one. it was taken over the same field as the first.






same field again, i used this one for my avatar pic.





this has that other worldy feel to it. it was the first real cold morning this year and was taken off the top of a power plant boiler.i was about 120 feet up for this one.






i know this is not really a sunrise sunset type pic, but the sunrise colors added a lot to this shot. it was taken on the way home from the plant.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 9, 2006)

You boys keep em coming. I am really enjoying looking at these.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 9, 2006)

somebody stop me!!!

this one was from blanton creek this summer on a camping trip. sunrise over my canoe






this is a little after sunrise, but i loved the effect. at blanton creek again. 






this one is not the best picture technically but it speaks to me, little boy (mine) anticipation of big fish !!!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm going to need to go rummaging through some photos to find a favorite.  Y'all got some good ones here.

Hoss


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Dec 9, 2006)

*SUNDAYMORN 12/10/06*

three planets line up just b4 sunup ,should make good opp 4 pics.  gonna try


----------



## jason308 (Dec 10, 2006)

Man y'all have some nice pics on this thread!  Here is a somewhat sunset photo from Greene County, GA several months back.


----------



## slimbo (Dec 10, 2006)

This is still probably my favorite sunset picture.  Unfortunatly it was 35mm and the scan doesnt do it justice.  It was probably about 10 years ago in Mexico beach, Fla.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice sunsets everyone.  Here's my contribution.  Sunset over Atlanta from Davidson Aribian Mountain.


----------



## pnome (Dec 10, 2006)

Not my best sunrise / sunset pics, but my most recent.  Take Saturday at Pine Log WMA..

Sunrise off frame looking at the valley..





Sunset other side of the valley...


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 11, 2006)

Man! those are some awsome pics y'all. Thanks for posting.

Here is one I took at Gulf Shores.


----------



## merc123 (Dec 11, 2006)

Kuwait City, Kuwait

Sunset









Kuwait Sunrise.  Notice the time (that's AM).


----------



## merc123 (Dec 11, 2006)

Baghdad, Iraq Sunset


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 11, 2006)

Great shots folks 

Sunset


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 11, 2006)

great shots yall!!!
heres 1 more
Aruba, aug 2005


----------



## rip18 (Dec 13, 2006)

Neat pix, guys!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2006)

Sunset - Tybee Island, GA.











Sunset - Deer Camp


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Dec 20, 2006)

*Great post.....keep 'em coming*

St. Mary's, GA sunset August of 2005


----------



## Hoss (Dec 20, 2006)

Great photos.  Keep em coming.

Hoss


----------



## gc1962 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Lake Lanier*

Took this one morning while fishing lake lanier


----------



## Deer Farmer (Dec 25, 2006)

*Sunrise in Daytona Beach 2006*


----------



## ultramag (Dec 25, 2006)

*Kansas Dec 2 2006*

I took these photos in Kansas a few weeks ago.


----------



## Racor (Dec 29, 2006)

Lake Eufaula, Fall 2004


----------



## CharlesH (Dec 29, 2006)

Stienhatchee, Fl sunrise going to fish on the flats


----------



## CharlesH (Dec 29, 2006)

*Hunting club*

These are from my club: the first is a sunrise, the second is a sunset


----------



## Bubba_T (Dec 30, 2006)

Great photo's. 

Here's one of my duck hunting holes:


----------



## Bubba_T (Dec 30, 2006)

Not sure why my images are giving a link instead of showing the pics. 

But here's another. Little story behind this pic. Was taken with a throw away camera. Had taken my lab for her last hunt before I had to put her down at 5 years old (cancer). 

This was the greeting the good Lord gave us on that sad day:


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 30, 2006)

ya'll take some good pics


----------



## leo (Dec 30, 2006)

*Awesome shots*

Here is a Sunset I took in Sept 06, from the East side of Mobile Bay near Fort Morgan


----------



## leo (Dec 31, 2006)

*Sept 06 Sunrise*

added to the thread, taken at Gulf Shores


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 31, 2006)

What was the gear you were using on that last one LEO.

That is incredible.


----------



## leo (Dec 31, 2006)

*Thanks Scooter1*



> That is incredible.



It was taken with an Olympus E500, Sigma 55-200mm lens, at S-1/200, F-5.6, FL-200mm, hand held, probably in the program mode with an exposure bias  of -1


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 2, 2007)

leo, i love the pic of the pier!!! i would have a hard time deciding whether to leave it like that or cropping the bottom and right side so just the left tree, the sun and the person on the pier showed up. you should put that one in a frame leo!!!  awesome pics yall!!! keep them coming


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Jan 4, 2007)

*pcb*

pcb BEFORE THE SUN SET.


----------



## JeffG (Jan 8, 2007)

Sunset on the Great Barrier Reef in Australia with my kids.  Awsome place!  Awsome trip!


----------



## JeffG (Jan 8, 2007)

Spring Break in Florida Keys with the kids


----------

